# Windows may install updates without asking



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"The forced-install behavior has been witnessed at least three times by Windows Secrets editors, but Microsoft says its procedure for Automatic Updates hasn't changed in the last 10 months.

The behavior seems to occur only if a Windows user has Automatic Updates configured to "download updates but don't install them" or "notify me but don't install them." If updates are scheduled to occur automatically, with no notice to users, the silent installation of updates would be expected."
http://WindowsSecrets.com/comp/090625


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

I have never had updates on Auto or download but ask me first or what ever it says, I check for updates myself and choose what I want manually. 

That is a personal preference though, but if you have updates switched off you have to remind yourself to check usually about middle of the month the main monthly updates are ready, (operating system and Office i am referring to) if you are not one that would remember then getting it so it reminds you maybe the best option.

Dont think i have had auto updates on since my first computer back in .....ummm, well somewhere back there opps late in doing my updates bbl


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Since the problem involves patch downloads, you'd think that people who select option 3  notify but do not download or install  would be immune to the surprise installs. However, several readers who chose option 3 report that Windows updates were downloaded and installed automatically anyway. They consider themselves to be victims of forced updates, perhaps more so than users who downloaded everything (option 2) but received no notice prior to installation."
http://WindowsSecrets.com/comp/090702


----------

